# Mod_rewrite mit unterschiedlichen Pfaden



## srWiesel (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich bastel zur Zeit an meiner RewriteCond bzw. RewriteRule, nur glaub ich fehlt mir ein bisschen noch das Verständnis.
Ich möchte das jeder der auf die Webseite kommt "http://website.de" automatisch in den Ordner "testing" umgeleitet wird ohne das mans in der URL sieht.
Das funktioniert ja auch soweit. Aber wenn ich jetzt für AWStats versuche eine Rule zu definieren steht immer bisher http://website.de/testing/awstats/ da wenn ich versuche http://website.de/awstats/ aufzurufen und das heißt ich erhalte einen Error.

 RewriteEngine On

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^/testing.* [NC]
RewriteRule ^/(.*) /$1 [PT]
RewriteRule ^/(.*) /testing/$1 [PT]
RewriteRule ^/$ /testing [PT]


RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^/awstats.* [NC]
RewriteRule ^/$ /awstats [L,PT]
RewriteRule ^/awstats$ /awstats [L,PT]

Hoffe jemand kann mir dabei helfen.

Viele Grüße
Wiesel


----------

